

Announcing the inaugural Code Quarterly Code Challenge  - pietrofmaggi
http://www.codequarterly.com/code-challenges/markup/

======
KaeseEs
While I'm a bit dissatisfied with the XML bit, any excuse to write a parser is
a good one for me! I haven't given the spec for their Markup language a close
reading yet, but this seems like as good an opportunity as any to fool around
with a precedence-climbing recdesc approach. I also like their approach to the
[non-?]competition generally - commenting on interesting entries rather than
just ranking them.

~~~
gigamonkey
Yeah. I'm not crazy about the XML thing either (as I noted in a footnote) but
all we're using it for is a trivial way to dump an AST that's easy to specify.

